# Sanyo PLV - Z4000 replace optical filter



## CrazeCage (May 26, 2015)

Hi,

did not find any related thread so opened this one.

My Sanyo projector has a broken lamp, so I have to replace. When I removed the defective lamp, I could see that a filter seemed to be damaged as well. I browsed through the Service manual but was not able to determine, which part I need to order/replace.
I attached two photos: They both show the projector w/o the lamp and the red/pink optical filter
I would like to know I anyone can determine which part that is exactly and where to buy the replacement.

Thank you in advance :thumb:
Steven


----------

